# Wall-E vs. Batman



## Ryoshi (Jul 28, 2008)

Wall-E was better

discuss


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 28, 2008)

Both movies are by far the best this summer has had to offer. Michael Phillips even gave both Dark Knight and Wall-E 4 stars.

Dark Knight Review by Michael Phillips
Wall-E Review by Michael Phillips

Dark Knight was a brilliant movie of moral conflict and deep action with the greatest performance by Heath Ledger.

Wall-E is an outstanding animated film with a charming love story and strong message.

...and let’s not forget about the robot sex.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 28, 2008)

Batman stomps.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2008)

rape this


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 28, 2008)

It's like comparing a regular genius to a Uchiha genius. 

Batman stomps.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> It's like comparing a regular genius to a Uchiha genius. Don't do it.
> 
> Batman stomps.



...and since when were the Uchiha's smart? 

Batman doesn't have robot sex, which means Wall-E wins.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> It's like comparing a regular genius to a Uchiha genius.
> 
> Batman stomps.



Batman was boring. It had no moral.

All it had was Heath Ledger. That was it.

The action sucked. The story sucked.


----------



## batanga (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> It had no moral.


What?
And the story was good, maybe you didn't get it. You aren't from New York are you? yes i know you say you're from japan

I loved both movies but I gotta go with TDK. Joker is a much cooler villain than that AUTO robot thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Wall-E is a shitty movie that depends on its graphical prowess to impress people under the ages of 12.

Batman was a wonderful movie with great actors, effects, story, music, and suspense.

Batman rapes.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wall-E is a shitty movie that depends on its graphical prowess to impress people under the ages of 12.



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=l_8j7SaiHbo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EhEX4Ge00I4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I've seem a lot of reviews for Wall-E, and one thing I noticed was that the only people who didn't like the movie were super conservatives who were displeased with the environmental message and ignorant people who are only entertained by big explosions and violence. I have to admit, you certainly live up to your username.


----------



## escamoh (Jul 28, 2008)

the hate for wall-e really only comes from people who i know are either retards or don't have any decent taste in films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it looks like a children's movie, therefore I refuse to watch it. I'm far too manly.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it looks like a children's movie, therefore I refuse to watch it. I'm far too manly.


Well don't you think that's kind of ignorant? What would you think of a person who didn't see The Dark Knight, but they babble about how it's a shitty movie because it's too dark?

It's not manly? My teammates, who all happen to be wrestlers as well as me, all saw Wall-E, and they all liked it. So don't give me any of that crap. 

How about this... Why don't you go see Wall-E, watch through the whole movie, and then you can tell me that it's a shitty movie without being an ignorant fool. Sound fair?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it looks like a children's movie, therefore I refuse to watch it. I'm far too manly.


 
Don't let them bother you -- they're just jealous of your huge penis.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 28, 2008)

I bet he gets laid every day too.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 28, 2008)

By far my two favorite movies of the summer.


...The Dark Knight.


----------



## ez (Jul 28, 2008)

Heath's Joker performance beats anything in wall-e for me, although it definitely is one of the best films to come out this year. Batman ftw.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wall-E will definitely win best animated film of the year, but The Dark Knight will most certainly compete to be nominated for Best Film of the Year.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2008)

Both were amazing.

CMX, Wall-E probably has the sweetest, most touching, and most adorable romance ever on film.  You should give it a shot, it is definitely worth your $7-$10.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 28, 2008)

Haven't seen Wall-E yet, I want to, but I know it isn't as good as TDK.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Well don't you think that's kind of ignorant? What would you think of a person who didn't see The Dark Knight, but they babble about how it's a shitty movie because it's too dark?
> 
> It's not manly? My teammates, who all happen to be wrestlers as well as me, all saw Wall-E, and they all liked it. So don't give me any of that crap.
> 
> How about this... Why don't you go see Wall-E, watch through the whole movie, and then you can tell me that it's a shitty movie without being an ignorant fool. Sound fair?


I don't think it's ignorant more than it is wildly presumptuous. 

Tell me the movie didn't center around a "cute" robot doing "cute" things centered around a "mean" corporation of some sorts. Ultimately, the "cute" robot saves everything by foiling this evil corporation's schemes to polute some planet nobody cares about except for a family of "cute" alien animals he developes a friendship with.

Tell me it's not that (or a variation of this kind of shitty, sappy, childish bullshit story we've all seen a billion times over). Tell me it has something worth my time, then I may watch it.


Gooba said:


> Both were amazing.
> 
> CMX, Wall-E probably has the sweetest, most touching, and most adorable romance ever on film. You should give it a shot, it is definitely worth your $7-$10.


Romance? Don't tell me this "cute" robot falls in love with a human woman and tries to woo her by bringing her shit from a garbage heap, making it into something "meaningful" and she somehow finds that endearing?


----------



## Katsura (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Batman was boring. It had no moral.
> 
> All it had was Heath Ledger. That was it.
> 
> *The action sucked. The story sucked.*



Lol. Ok. I find the bolded part especially amusing.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 28, 2008)

Batman is raping in the poll.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2008)

Batman rapes....


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't seen Wall-E, but I doubt it can top The Dark Knight.

That's a little strange coming from me, as I'm not really into the comic book hero genre.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2008)

> Romance? Don't tell me this "cute" robot falls in love with a human woman and tries to woo her by bringing her shit from a garbage heap, making it into something "meaningful" and she somehow finds that endearing?


He falls for a robot woman, and lots more happens but I won't spoil it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Replace human woman with robot; am I close?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2008)

You are right about the first 30 minutes or so, then it goes beyond that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmm, I find that unassuring. Nevertheless, I might Google more information, and possibly watch the movie depending on what I find.

At least tell me he doesn't talk in "cute" sound effects and some little girl can understand what he's saying where no one else can.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

I never saw Wall-E, but I'm sure Wall-E doesn't stab anyone's head with a pencil. I'm going with The Dark Knight.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 28, 2008)

The Dark Knight - the kind of badass movie that you'll openly admit to your friends and brag about how cool it is.

Wall-E - the kind of not-so badass movie that you'll probably think is cool, but won't openly admit to everyone.

I'll have to go with Wall-e, because I'm a 3D/animation freak. But only by a small margin.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 28, 2008)

> I think it looks like a children's movie, therefore I refuse to watch it. I'm far too manly.



This movie isn't like watching Sex in the City or Mama Mia. All of my buddies from school saw it and liked it alot.



> Wall-E is a shitty movie that depends on its graphical prowess to impress people under the ages of 12.





Chicago Tribune, Los Angeles Times, The Hollywood Reporter, New York Post, USA Today, Washington Post, Entertainment Weekly, Wall Street Journal, TV Guide, Newsweek, and the Rolling Stone gave Wall-E perfect scores. What the hell are you talking about?



> I don't think it's ignorant more than it is wildly presumptuous.



You don't think that it’s ignorant that your calling a four star movie that you didn't even see a piece of crap because you think a movie that’s for all ages isn’t cool? I'm actually surprised that this movie got away with a G rating.



> *Tell me the movie didn't center around a "cute" robot doing "cute" things centered around a corporation of some sorts. Ultimately, the "cute" robot saves everything by* foiling this evil corporation's schemes to polute some planet nobody cares about except for a family of "cute" alien animals he developes a friendship with.
> 
> Tell me it's not that (or a variation of this kind of shitty, sappy, childish bullshit story we've all seen a billion times over). Tell me it has something worth my time, then I may watch it.



The only part that's true is the bolded area, everything else you said is plain out wrong.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Replace human woman with robot; am I close?



No, just watch the damn movie and you'll see what we're talking about.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 28, 2008)

vault023 said:


> rape this



XD,  reps for making me lol for real. 


Two epic movies, but Batman's got my vote.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jul 28, 2008)

You know, over-reacting to his posts can turn him off to watching the movie even more. :/ It's happened to my friends before. They won't even watch a movie anymore, because people keep saying it's soooooo good.

Just leave him be, and if he wants to watch it, fine. I'm sure there are a lot of people who hate a certain movie, JUST because people love it oh-so-much. I think that might be a reason why cmx is resisting the movie- this happened on another forum with another person, and that person won't see this movie anymore, because people started bashing him for not wanting to see the movie. Fuck, I love this movie, but some people probably really do hate it.

Let him be.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 28, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> XD,  reps for making me lol for real.
> 
> 
> Two epic movies, but Batman's got my vote.



Honestly, both The Dark Knight and Wall-E will be nominated for best picture of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> This movie isn't like watching Sex in the City or Mama Mia. All of my buddies from school say it and liked it alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so the bolded part was true?

Here's the sad thing about this. The bolded part, and the part I was discussing with Gooba, aren't something I Googled. I recalled this from a half-dozen other shitty movies like this that all have basically the same story.

This movie, for me, is beyond redemption almost at this point. I might still watch it, since Gooba is a pretty cool cat, and I trust his judgement. However, if it's anything like I think it is (and, obviously it is so far 2-1), it's just the same-old, same-old Pixar movie with a new look and a different cast.


Kool ka lang said:


> You know, over-reacting to his posts can turn him off to watching the movie even more. :/ It's happened to my friends before. They won't even watch a movie anymore, because people keep saying it's soooooo good.
> 
> Just leave him be, and if he wants to watch it, fine. I'm sure there are a lot of people who hate a certain movie, *JUST because people love it oh-so-much*. I think that might be a reason why cmx is resisting the movie- this happened on another forum with another person, and that person won't see this movie anymore, because people started bashing him for not wanting to see the movie. Fuck, I love this movie, but some people probably really do hate it.
> 
> Let him be.


I like Final Fantasy VII.

Hypothesis disproven.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 28, 2008)

I havent see any of it so I can't discuss in any of the current 95% of threads in the Theater


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2008)

I actually had pretty much the same opinion as you before I got dragged off to see it with my family, then ended up loving it because apparently I have lady parts.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 28, 2008)

Gooba said:


> apparently I have lady parts.



pics           .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, we must have pics.

edit:


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kool ka lang said:


> You know, over-reacting to his posts can turn him off to watching the movie even more. :/ It's happened to my friends before. They won't even watch a movie anymore, because people keep saying it's soooooo good.
> 
> Just leave him be, and if he wants to watch it, fine. I'm sure there are a lot of people who hate a certain movie, JUST because people love it oh-so-much. I think that might be a reason why cmx is resisting the movie- this happened on another forum with another person, and that person won't see this movie anymore, because people started bashing him for not wanting to see the movie. Fuck, I love this movie, but some people probably really do hate it.
> 
> Let him be.



I respect his opinions, but I just hate it when people make their final judgements on a movie when they haven't even seen it. I mean, if you're going to say a movies bad, you should at least see it to back up your statements.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 28, 2008)

Ummmmmm...I'm watching The Dark Knight on Thursday, so I'm not going to side with either atm. I've seen Wall-E and I thought it was a really impressive and deep movie.

&& For all ya'll voting for TDK, HAVE YA'LL EVEN WATCHED WALL-E YET?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> I respect his opinions, but I just hate it when people make their final judgements on a movie when they haven't even seen it. I mean, if you're going to say a movies bad, you should at least see it to back up your statements.


Are you suggesting I have to suffer through absolute gutter trash like "Meet the Spartans" or "Superhero Movie", and other various "Lampoon" movies that haven't been any good since the 80s to say that they are awful?

Or, am I supposed to idly accept critic reviews, when I almost never agree with them on any movies?


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Jul 28, 2008)

Honestly, I haven't seen Wall-E. I would like to see it first before I say anything about Wall-E, but after seeing The Dark Knight, I seriously doubt Wall-E getting picture of the year. The Dark Knight was well plotted, and had some great actors in its cast. cough* Heath Ledger*cough  Ledger owned The Joker. If I was to meet Ledger and see that movie before he died, I would have bowed down to him.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

I have no doubt that Wall-E is a great film from what I heard about it, its just not my cup of tea.



BloodofAnUchiha said:


> If I was to meet Ledger and see that movie before he died, I would have bowed down to him.



Same...except it wouldn't just be bowing.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ok, so the bolded part was true?
> 
> Here's the sad thing about this. The bolded part, and the part I was discussing with Gooba, aren't something I Googled. I recalled this from a half-dozen other shitty movies like this that all have basically the same story.
> 
> ...



I just don't like it when people look down on movies that they haven't seen, it might be one thing however if the movie got bad reviews. This movie is different from Pixar?s other movies, some people actually found this movie to be too dark for a G rated movie.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=l_8j7SaiHbo[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EhEX4Ge00I4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> I've seem a lot of reviews for Wall-E, and one thing I noticed was that the only people who didn't like the movie were super conservatives who were displeased with the environmental message and ignorant people who are only entertained by big explosions and violence. I have to admit, you certainly live up to your username.



environmental ftl or the best batman movie ever? hmmm I wonder which one is the better movie...

the fact that this is a 3 page thread is sad..... it might end up being this years broke back mountain....


----------



## Boocock (Jul 28, 2008)

One day I will watch Wall-E. But, it will be a rental. And, it may be in the distant future. I'm sure it is a good film. It got good reviews for a reason. I'm not gonna bash on it or anything childish. I'm sure it is entertaining. But, frankly, I'm 19 (Going on 20 in a month). Unless I'm watching the movie with younger relatives of mine, it won't be as entertaining for me. *I'm simply not part of the target audience for this movie, and most people bashing it on this message board are not either.*

I, obviously, have seen The Dark Knight. It was very, very good.

-The action had so many different flavors. I absolutely loved it. Some of it was awesome hand-to-hand style combat. Some of it was very Bond-like (I think even James Bond would drop his jaw at seeing what Batman did in Hong Kong). The Lower Fifth scene was just incredible. And, the final march towards The Joker makes me happy that there was no "The Dark Knight" video game, since I know I would never be able to beat that level. Almost all of the scenes had no CGI, which is a much needed change for live action films.

-Everything in that movie happens for a reason. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who woulda guessed that some small talk between Gordon and some random Detective Ramirez having a sick mother would result in a huge plot point that would result in the death of a main character?

Who woulda guessed that the scene between Lucius Fox and Mister Reese, one that immediately seems like much needed comic relief, would result in a Joker threat, which results in hospitals being abandoned, which results in Joker getting to Dent, which results in the final conclusion of the film? A COMIC RELIEF SCENE CAUSES THE FINAL CONCLUSION!

Even the Scarecrow scene was about drug busts, which was about money being tracked by the cops / Batman, which results in the whole plot moving forward.




-The morality in this film was intense. Everything is questioned. There is a ton of deep stuff in this movie. To say that there isn't is ridiculous. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Will the civilians or the convicts pull the trigger? Will someone shoot Mister Reese? What does it truly mean to be a hero? Is the truth really good enough?




In the end, The Dark Knight was good, and I'm sure Wall-E was as well.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it looks like a children's movie, therefore I refuse to watch it. I'm far too manly.



But there is a message in the movie.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 28, 2008)

Katsura said:


> Lol. Ok. I find the bolded part especially amusing.



Batman hit like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Every time he punched someone he took like a brake. His punches were like stalled.

The goo bombs bored me.

The only cool action scene was when he flew down and crushed Scarecrows car.


----------



## djttyme (Jul 28, 2008)

Batman, just because Heath Ledger's performance was amazing.

R.I.P


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> But there is a message in the movie.



There was also a big message in The Dark Knight.



> Batman hit like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Every time he punched someone he took like a brake. His punches were like stalled.
> 
> The goo bombs bored me.
> 
> The only cool action scene was when he flew down and crushed Scarecrows car.



How about the truck scene, was that not entertaining for you? Everyone in the theater I was in stated to cheer when the Joker's truck flipped over. It?s funny because I drive through Wacker Drive almost every day and I can't help but think of that scene every time I drive through there.

Edit: 


> environmental ftl or the best batman movie ever? hmmm I wonder which one is the better movie...
> 
> the fact that this is a 3 page thread is sad..... it might end up being this years broke back mountain....



I really don't see how Broke Back Mountain and Wall-E have anything in common. 





When you compare each movies domestic gross, grade, and where the ranked that year, you'll see a big difference.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't care how much I say I enjoyed Wall-E, it just lacked the characteristics that the Dark Knight excelled in. I mean The Dark Knight completely blew Wall-E out of the water.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 28, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> *There was also a big message in The Dark Knight.*
> 
> 
> 
> How about the truck scene, was that not entertaining for you? Everyone in the theater I was in stated to cheer when the Joker's truck flipped over. It?s funny because I drive through Wacker Drive almost every day and I can't help but think of that scene every time I drive through there.



Oh yes.

"When you have a bomb. Don't explodes it."

oh yeah that's THAT'S SUCH A MESSAGE!

WOW!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> It's like comparing a regular genius to a Uchiha genius.
> 
> Batman stomps.



so its like comparing Neji ("regular genius") to a pile of shit with sharingan eyes.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> "When you have a bomb. Don't explodes it."
> 
> ...



There was a huge message about good and evil in the movie. Which is more important? To do what is morally right, or to do what might be necessary to save your life and the lives of others? Batman had to battle with himself whether or not to play with the Joker's game throughout the movie, as well as deal with Harvey Dents transformation into Two Face, which showed him how justice isn't about chance or what fair, it’s about doing the right thing. Because a hero doesn't give his life for the glory, he does it for what's right.


----------



## saki kage (Jul 28, 2008)

i like live action better, so batman.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

If you didn't catch the message in TDK than you are a dumbshit.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 28, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> I don't care how much I say I enjoyed Wall-E, it just lacked the characteristics that the Dark Knight excelled in. I mean The Dark Knight completely blew Wall-E out of the water.



Both movies were equally entertaining and moving for me, but if you were to take all of the critics that gave both Wall-E and The Dark Knight perfect scores and put them all in one room to decide who would win best picture of the year, they?re all going to say The Dark Knight for the simple fact that the acting was nearly perfect in that movie. Wall-E will defiantly win best animated film of the year, but like other animated films like the Lion King and Beauty and the Beast, their beautiful animation can't keep up with the solid acting of actors like Heath Ledger and Christian Bale.


----------



## Clue (Jul 28, 2008)

I loved both of them and have seen both twice.  They are completely different movies, so I don't really think it's fair to say one is "better" than the other as that would be completely subjective.  If you're looking for an awesome action movie with standout performances and a look into the dark side of human nature, then go for Batman.  If you want to see a cute, visually stunning movie with a message relevant to our generation, then see Wall-E.  Or, you could do what I did and see both!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 28, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> There was also a big message in The Dark Knight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



considering that broke back mountain is about two gay guys stuck on a mountain I can only but wonder how wall-e ever managed to beat that...wall-e like broke back is going to be overhyped to hell....meaning wall-e is going to get more love than it actually deserved, though in wall-e's case, it was at least a good movie...


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> considering that broke back mountain is about two gay guys stuck on a mountain I can only but wonder how wall-e ever managed to beat that...wall-e like broke back is going to be overhyped to hell....meaning wall-e is going to get more love than it actually deserved, though in wall-e's case, it was at least a good movie...



I think that a lot of people have this misconception that Wall-E was made to send an environmental message, but it wasn?t. The main theme throughout the movie was to show how the power of love can change so much, and the creator used how industrialization affects the environment as the base for the story, because it made sense since the character they started out with was a robot. The creator was also inspired by the play Hello Dolly to make this movie. If you look back at the song, ?Put on your Sunday Clothes? it pretty much sums up how Wall-E?s character wanted to do more with his life and find love.

Adrien Vs Mandy Trio-


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 28, 2008)

TheGreenSamurai78 said:


> There was a huge message about good and evil in the movie. Which is more important? To do what is morally right, or to do what might be necessary to save your life and the lives of others? Batman had to battle with himself whether or not to play with the Joker's game throughout the movie, as well as deal with Harvey Dents transformation into Two Face, which showed him how justice isn't about chance or what fair, it?s about doing the right thing. Because a hero doesn't give his life for the glory, he does it for what's right.



But they did it in a shitty way.

DC is horrible at writing. I'm sorry.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think it's ignorant more than it is wildly presumptuous.
> 
> Tell me the movie didn't center around a "cute" robot doing "cute" things centered around a "mean" corporation of some sorts. Ultimately, the "cute" robot saves everything by foiling this evil corporation's schemes to polute some planet nobody cares about except for a family of "cute" alien animals he developes a friendship with.
> 
> Tell me it's not that (or a variation of this kind of shitty, sappy, childish bullshit story we've all seen a billion times over). Tell me it has something worth my time, then I may watch it.


An ugly robot falls in love with a space roomba with a cannon arm. They ruin life for every human by bringing them back to Earth. The end.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> An ugly robot falls in love with a space roomba with a cannon arm. They *ruin life for every human* by bringing them back to Earth. The end.



...Did you at least stay for the credits? 

The story's a lot deeper then that. You didn't even scratch the surface on what the movie was about.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> But they did it in a shitty way.
> 
> DC is horrible at writing. I'm sorry.



Your arguments are so awesome


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2008)

Why is this comparison being made?


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 29, 2008)

never watched wall-e, never even thought it came out this year


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 29, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Why is this comparison being made?


Because The Dark Knight and Wall-E are, as of now, both the best movies of this year. So we're debating which one is beter.



			
				hahathatsfunny13 said:
			
		

> I loved both of them and have seen both twice. They are completely different movies, so I don't really think it's fair to say one is "better" than the other as that would be completely subjective. If you're looking for an awesome action movie with standout performances and a look into the dark side of human nature, then go for Batman. If you want to see a cute, visually stunning movie with a message relevant to our generation, then see Wall-E. Or, you could do what I did and see both!



I fully agree with this statement. Well said!


----------



## Koi (Jul 29, 2008)

batanga said:


> What?
> And the story was good, maybe you didn't get it. You aren't from New York are you? yes i know you say you're from japan
> 
> I loved both movies but I gotta go with TDK. Joker is a much cooler villain than that AUTO robot thing.



What the fuck does the story have _anything_ to do with New York?

Gotham is supposed to be a city in New Jersey anyway, and I'm pretty sure it was filmed in Chicago.


----------



## Denji (Jul 29, 2008)

This is a tough choice. Both of them certainly had that "wow" factor that gives them a lasting appeal.

I'll have to use the Harvey Dent method.

*flips coin*

The Dark Knight gets my vote, but I highly recommend Wall-E as well.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 29, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> What the fuck does the story have _anything_ to do with New York?
> 
> Gotham is supposed to be a city in New Jersey anyway, and I'm pretty sure it was filmed in Chicago.



He's saying that cuz a lot of reviews that bashed TDK came from New York.


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> What the fuck does the story have _anything_ to do with New York?





Kitty Litter said:


> He's saying that cuz a lot of reviews that bashed TDK came from New York.


KL is correct.


----------



## Auron (Jul 29, 2008)

wall-e was great...dark knight was better


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I actually had pretty much the same opinion as you before I got dragged off to see it with my family, then ended up loving it because _apparently I have lady parts_.



 Liar!!

You're the one who recommended it to me.  Does the fact that I also absolutely loved DK mean I have guy parts??  I liked WALL-E a lot too, but you know me and action movies...can't get enough.

They're both great flicks, but for different reasons.  WALL-E should have had a little Lorax t-shirt to go with that bra.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 29, 2008)

Guess what movie presidential hopeful Obama saw recently with his daughters...


----------



## Micku (Jul 30, 2008)

Wall-E was a great movie. TDK was a great movie.

I had more fun watching TDK than with Wall-E. And it's mainly because of the Joker. Not to mention I love the chaos and the themes in TDK better than Wall-E.

IMO, TDK>Wall-E (I just enjoyed TDK more). However, Wall-E is a different type of movie with a different direct of audience.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 30, 2008)

Wall-E was nothing more then an attempt to try and make the "cutest" movie possible. Thats it, the story was awful and not belivable at all, the charecters were underdevolped, and there were more plot holes then in spiderman omd/bnd (for those who dont read comics just know thats a really REALLY bad thing).

The Dark Night is perhaps one of the greatest movies ever made. Never has the power of human morality been captured so well in cinematography.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> ...Did you at least stay for the credits?


Nah.



> The story's a lot deeper then that. You didn't even scratch the surface on what the movie was about.


I know blah blah free will, blah blah the environment, blah blah love, blah blah laziness.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 30, 2008)

superattackpea said:


> Wall-E was nothing more then an attempt to try and make the "cutest" movie possible. Thats it, the story was awful and not belivable at all, the charecters were underdevolped, and there were more plot holes then in spiderman omd/bnd (for those who dont read comics just know thats a really REALLY bad thing).





Now I'll respect your opinion, but understand that there's a difference between *"I didn't like it"* and *"It sucks."* If critics disliked the movie, and a vast majority of people who saw the movie thought it sucked, then the movie sucks. But...

...Every critic gave Wall-E outstanding reviews, 20 in which gave it 100 out of 100! Hell, even presidential hopeful Barack Obama liked it! 


Your opinion only fits in with the other 5% of people who saw the movie and didn't like it. So you might want to stick with the phrase "I didn't like it", because the vast majority sure don't agree with you.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 30, 2008)

There both great movies
Wall-e was an amazing little love story
TDK was a great crime drama and the best comic film 

now saying TDK had no moral it has a hell load of moral's its most defying of all is you shouldnt subcome to terrorisim, it showed just how scared america got after its terrorist attack and how we are still limping waiting for are own batman to come in and save us if anything you can look at Obama as Harvey the white knight every one is hoping came come and save us. So tdk really takes a look at america as a whole after the 9/11 attack and it's final monologue was amazing.

Now as for wall-e its only moral was keep the earth clean, but dont confuse moral with heart cause you feel for wall-e which is something hard to do i mean hes a robot that only says 3 lines at most. 

but TDK by far is better and my favorite movie of the year wall-e would easily come in second


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think to thoroughly dislike Wall-E one would have to be heartless, blind, and entirely miss the point. I think that those complaining about the lack of dialogue should consider expanding their tastes (and maybe think about WHY there is little dialogue, other than the fact they are robots), and those who say it is preachy are probably reacting to some deep guilt they harbour with regards to their own day to day practices.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 31, 2008)

Batman was awesome. I need to go see Wall-E before I decide.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 31, 2008)

While i thought Wall- E was good it didn't touch me the way it seem to have touched other. Maybe because i didn't watch it at the cinema.

Batman on the other hand blew me away. It takes it in a vicious stomp.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2008)

I know I'm late but I simply *have* to laugh at anyone who viewed Wall-E as more than a hackneyed romance story with a clumsy environmental/anti-consumer subtext.

"OMG! The robots they're like in love and stuff and it's so beautiful."

Yep, never seen that before. 

It was visual masturbation at its finest, though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol thats an ignorant statement, but TDK for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 5, 2008)

TDK takes this easily.


----------



## Cair (Aug 5, 2008)

Batman plz.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 5, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Lol thats an ignorant statement, but TDK for me.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

Wall-E was alright. It was cute, but I'd easily go for TDK.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 5, 2008)

I have not seen Wall-E, but The Dark Knight currently takes the cake for movie of 2008 for me.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 6, 2008)

Wall-e was great. But many people find Batman more unforgettable, and to their personal taste.


----------



## superattackpea (Aug 6, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Now I'll respect your opinion, but understand that there's a difference between *"I didn't like it"* and *"It sucks."* If critics disliked the movie, and a vast majority of people who saw the movie thought it sucked, then the movie sucks. But...
> 
> ...Every critic gave Wall-E outstanding reviews, 20 in which gave it 100 out of 100! Hell, even presidential hopeful Barack Obama liked it!
> 
> ...




Your argument on Wall-E not sucking is based on an logical fallacy (appeal to majority, as well as appeal to authority in the case of barack). i used facts, you'll need too also if you would like to argue that it didnt suck.


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 6, 2008)

Both were great movies, but I'm going to have to go with The Dark Knight. Sorry Wall-E


----------



## Hope (Aug 6, 2008)

Both great movies.

But I have to go with TDK.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Knight


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 6, 2008)

I really liked both of the movies but I have to go with TDK.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 6, 2008)

superattackpea said:


> Your argument on Wall-E not sucking is based on an logical fallacy (appeal to majority, as well as appeal to authority in the case of barack).


Logical fallacy? Fallacy means a deceptive, misleading, or false notion of a belief. What's deceptive or misleading about the *FACT* that 20 of the top critics gave Wall-E a perfect score? Are you applying that the top critics are all out of their minds? It is a *FACT* that if you adverage up what all of the top critics gave Wall-E and the Dark Knight, you'll see that Wall-E did better with the critics then what the Dark Knight did. It is a *FACT* that Wall-E, as of now, is the highest rated movie of the year.
Wall-E: *93% *: 
Dark Knight: *82%* : 

It is a *FACT* that this is a brilliant movie that captures that has strong message of how we take advantage of our home, a man who wants to live, and a robot who choses love over her directive. Wall-E is a love story, not a movie that attemps to be cute as you say. I think to thoroughly dislike Wall-E one would have to be heartless, blind, and entirely miss the point.



> i used facts, you'll need too also if you would like to argue that it didnt suck.


Lets look at your post shall we?


> *Wall-E was nothing more then an attempt to try and make the "cutest" movie possible.* Thats it, the *story was awful and not belivable at all*, the *charecters were underdevolped*, and there were *more plot holes then in spiderman *omd/bnd (for those who dont read comics just know thats a really REALLY bad thing).
> 
> *The Dark Night is perhaps one of the greatest movies ever made. Never has the power of human morality been captured so well in cinematography. *


Everything that's in bold is what we call an *OPINION*.

Do you really think that your opinion makes an absolute fact? That's a laugh. I'm the one that's posting the facts. You're just trying to ease your way out of this because you know that you can't challenge or disprove what I've just presented.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 6, 2008)

Both are incredible movies.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 7, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Logical fallacy? Fallacy means a deceptive, misleading, or false notion of a belief. What's deceptive or misleading about the *FACT* that 20 of the top critics gave Wall-E a perfect score? Are you applying that the top critics are all out of their minds? It is a *FACT* that if you adverage up what all of the top critics gave Wall-E and the Dark Knight, you'll see that Wall-E did better with the critics then what the Dark Knight did. It is a *FACT* that Wall-E, as of now, is the highest rated movie of the year.
> Wall-E: *93% *:
> Dark Knight: *82%* :
> 
> ...



Someone doesn't know what a logical fallacy is 

Your entire point is negated.

Appeal to the majority is a logical fallacy. And remember, this same majority of "experts" jacked off the new Indiana Jones, Crash, and Juno.

You're the one asserting your opinion as fact. Get a dictionary before you attempt to call people out.

An obnoxious environmental message is hardly revolutionary. Who the fuck is pro-pollution or anti-Earth?

And a robot "choosing love over her directive" is simply inane and a cheap attempt at pulling heartstrings because everyone dances like a goddamn puppet to the "True Love" song (regardless of how irrational and contrived).


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2008)

Why the hell is this being discussed? The two movies are complete opposites and go for a different kind of effect. Wall-E just tried to be a cute movie. If TDK tried to be cute, they would call him Kittenman.

Anyway, the critics have their opinions and the fans have their opinions. If you want to argue that one is better, you need to give direct examples, from the writing/directing/acting/themes ect.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 8, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> I think to thoroughly dislike Wall-E one would have to be heartless, blind, and entirely miss the point. I think that those complaining about the lack of dialogue should consider expanding their tastes (and maybe think about WHY there is little dialogue, other than the fact they are robots), and those who say it is preachy are probably reacting to some deep guilt they harbour with regards to their own day to day practices.



Or maybe it's just a horrible story? The reviews about how touching it is are as bad as the ones that called the dialog in Juno genuine when everything about the movie aside from the last 20 minutes was a big "fuck you movie industry" Wall-E was visually stunning but it felt like I was watching the 2008 version of Captain Planet at many points in the film.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 8, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Someone doesn't know what a logical fallacy is


Actually I do have an understanding of what fallacy is. I can even prove it.




> Your entire point is negated.
> 
> Appeal to the majority is a logical fallacy. And remember, this same majority of "experts" jacked off the new Indiana Jones, Crash, and Juno.


I'm sorry, but I believe that the opinions of the top critics should count for something, considering they're usually right 90% of the time. If my "logical fallacy" is not enough to prove a movies greatness, then all you have left are opinions. Maybe when Wall-E wins an Oscar, then I could prove its greatness.

By the way, Juno only averaged an 81%, Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull averaged a 65%, and Crash averaged 69% with all of the top critics. So yeah... You were saying?




> An obnoxious environmental message is hardly revolutionary. Who the fuck is pro-pollution or anti-Earth?


If you think that that was the focus of the movie, then you had totally missed the point. It was simply used to set up the setting and plot, and was there whether you wanted to accept it or not. The true focus of the movie was actually love. When Andrew Stanton, director of both Wall-E and Finding Nemo, was asked how he got his vision for Wall-E, he said,

_*"(W)hat really interested me was the idea of the most human thing in the universe being a machine because it has more interest in finding out what the point of living is than actual people. The greatest commandment Christ gives us is to love, but that's not always our priority. So I came up with this premise that could demonstrate what I was trying to say—that irrational love defeats the world's programming. You've got these two robots that are trying to go above their basest directives, literally their programming, to experience love." -Andrew Stanton*_



> And a robot "choosing love over her directive" is simply inane and a cheap attempt at pulling heartstrings because everyone dances like a goddamn puppet to the "True Love" song (regardless of how irrational and contrived).


It's absolutely sad that you saw it that way. Wall-E and the other robots lacked a basic vocabulary, but because of the use of the musical "Hello Dolly", it gave the robots, like Wall-E, a voice. For example, when Wall-E and the other robots play "Put on Your Sunday Clothes," its represents their desire to break away from their boring life and see new things. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbBnXryfjg4[/YOUTUBE]​Or when "It Only Takes a Moment" is played by Wall-E or Eve, it's a way for them to say, "I love you." 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llLhpnN7-lo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​
All I'm saying is that if you have seen WALL-E, Michaels parts from Dolly fit the WALL-E story line beautifully.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 8, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Actually I do have an understanding of what fallacy is. I can even prove it.



Ok, whatever.




> I'm sorry, but I believe that the opinions of the top critics should count for something, considering they're usually right 90% of the time.



I assume that statistic is derived as factually as the rest of your post 



> If my "logical fallacy" is not enough to prove a movies greatness, then all you have left are opinions. Maybe when Wall-E wins an oscar, then I could prove it's greatness.



Appeal to Authority and Majority.

And considering _Juno_ won best screenplay, despite some of the most artificial dialogue I've heard, and _Crash_ won in 2006, despite being a melodramatic hodgepodge of racial caricatures, winning an Oscar isn't all that indicative of quality.



> By the way, Juno only adveraged a 81%,Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull adveraged a 65%, and Crash adveraged 69% with all of the top critcs. So yeah... You were saying?



Juno won an Oscar and so did Crash 

Weren't you just using winning an Oscar as proof of a movie's "greatness"? I'll let you work out that little conundrum.



> If you think that that was the focus of the movie, then you had totally missed the point. It was simply used to set up the setting and plot, and was there whether you wanted to accept it or not.



I never said it was the focus hence my using words like 'subtext', as in an underlying message in a literary work.



> The true focus of the movie was actually love.



I'm aware and the love angle wasn't anymore profound in this movie than any other run-of-the-mill romance flick. It was typical, contrived "love at first sight" sugar that movie patrons just eat up because it indulges their fantasies of finding "that special someone."



> When Andrew Stanton, director of both Wall-E and Finding Nemo, was asked how he got his vision for Wall-E, he said,
> 
> "(W)hat really interested me was the idea of the most human thing in the universe being a machine because it has more interest in finding out what the point of living is than actual people.



Not only does that not make any goddamned sense but it's fucking idiotic. A robot designed for a mundane task randomly develops artificial intelligence and and exhibits human emotion? And somehow, in Stanton's mind, this *artificial* intelligence (and by extension emotions) is more genuine than human intelligence?

He also seems to be oblivious to a field called Philosophy and all of its derivatives. Despite this, though, humans clearly have little interest in their existence compared to a trash compactor.



> The greatest commandment Christ gives us is to love, but that's not always our priority.



Jesus clearly meant love in the context of a male/female relationship...



> So I came up with this premise that could demonstrate what I was trying to say—that irrational love defeats the world's programming. You've got these two robots that are trying to go above their basest directives, literally their programming, to experience love." -Andrew Stanton[/B][/I]



Even the bloody director knows how illogical this shit is and it doesn't even work as the metaphor he's attempting to make.

Perhaps this is where you can legitimately label me 'heartless' but Stanton has the same egregiously romanticized concept of love as everyone else. Sorry, chief, but love is a construct mostly led by base directives.

Bottomline: a trash compactor doesn't just up and develop a personality and magically gain the capacity to experience human emotions. And typically, I'd brush that off by suspending my disbelief but considering the entire premise of the movie relies on this incongruity to work on the level it attempts...




> It's absolutely sad that you saw it that way. Wall-E and the other robots lacked a basic vocabulary, but because of the use of the musical "Hello Dolly", it gave the robots, like Wall-E, a voice. For example, when Wall-E and the other robots play "Put on Your Sunday Clothes," its represents their desire to break away from their boring life and see new things.



I'm still seeing the same instantaneous love crap.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

Wall-E > Batman

wait... wtf?

Batman >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Wall-E

Wall-E is just a random movie out of nowhere... Just a popcorn flick. Batman is a classic.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 9, 2008)

> I assume that statistic is derived as factually as the rest of your post


That was just from personal experience. 





> Appeal to Authority and Majority.
> 
> And considering _Juno_ won best screenplay, despite some of the most artificial dialogue I've heard, and _Crash_ won in 2006, despite being a melodramatic hodgepodge of racial caricatures, winning an Oscar isn't all that indicative of quality.


It should also count as something when you win an Oscar, and since we're bringing it up, what did you think of Juno?




> Juno won an Oscar and so did Crash
> 
> Weren't you just using winning an Oscar as proof of a movie's "greatness"? I'll let you work out that little conundrum.


Crash won an Oscar? When or where did I miss that?  



> I'm aware and the love angle wasn't anymore profound in this movie than any other run-of-the-mill romance flick. It was typical, contrived "love at first sight" sugar that movie patrons just eat up because it indulges their fantasies of finding "that special someone."


One thing I like about Pixar is that all of their movies are original and have their own unique charm that makes them special. In order to make a great movie it has to somehow reach into the viewer, grab them, and inspire them. It's hard to explain, but I guess that's what Wall-E did to millions of viewers who loved it.



> Not only does that not make any goddamned sense but it's fucking idiotic. A robot designed for a mundane task randomly develops artificial intelligence and and exhibits human emotion? And somehow, in Stanton's mind, this *artificial* intelligence (and by extension emotions) is more genuine than human intelligence?


Movies never make complete sense. That's like saying "WTF?! Toys can't talk! ROFL!1!" It's hard to say if a robot could ever carry an intelligence great enough to the point where it can have feelings, but who knows, the impossible is nothing.




> Jesus clearly meant love in the context of a male/female relationship...


I'm Agnostic, so I can't say that I fully agree with him. Although having your own robot friend would be cool. 




> Perhaps this is where you can legitimately label me 'heartless' but Stanton has the same egregiously romanticized concept of love as everyone else. Sorry, chief, but love is a construct mostly led by base directives.


You're heartless! 



> Bottomline: a trash compactor doesn't just up and develop a personality and magically gain the capacity to experience human emotions. And typically, I'd brush that off by suspending my disbelief but considering the entire premise of the movie relies on this incongruity to work on the level it attempts...


Like last years Ratatouille, Wall-E was original and had a very deep message. Withough a doubt, Wall-E will win best animated film of the year. Heck, I'm dead convinced that I'll be nominated for best picture of the year.



> I'm still seeing the same instantaneous love crap.


But you got to admit that they tied "Hello Dolly" very well with the movie.

Last question. What would you give Wall-E from a 1 out of 10? 1 being abysmal and 10 being perfect.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2008)

You know what got me. They can build a space ship that can house civilization for centuries but the can't make a space ship to take all the trash away.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2008)

I liked both movies but if I had to choose between the two I'm going to say Wall-E. For one thing when I saw Wall-E I was eager to see it again while with The Dark Knight I'll be ok waiting for the DVD to watch again. I'm also going to see Wall-E in the cinema a second time tommorow.

Another thing that makes Wall-E a better movie is it has a wider audience, you can take a child to see it and you'll both come out happy. But with The Dark Knight while its a great movie if you take a child to see that they'll develop a fear of clowns.

I have nothing negative to say about the Dark Knight, I just like Wall-E more. It may not be as exciting as TDK but it is a wonderful film and an instant classic.


----------

